# Cousin Is Now a Backyard Breeder



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

My cousin and I have never gotten along. It goes way beyond that we are just different personality types with vastly different interests, she has always been shallow and manipulative and I seem to be the only member of the family that sees through it. 

Now she's become a backyard breeder. She married a guy with a good job and he bought her an Italian Mastiff, and now she is going to breed the dog to sell some puppies. She doesn't know jack **** about breeding, about genetic testing or really anything about proper breeding. I've tried to ask her about her practice/pans, but she refuses to talk to me. 

She really hasn't spoken to me since I emailed her about how to properly keep chickens (she was keeping hers in an inadequate shelter with only 3 square feet for them to move around in). She cried to our grandmother (who doesn't like me) about how I was being mean to her and harassing her about how she (doesn't) take care of her chickens. A few months later, her birds started dying from some unknown illness, and she refused to take them to a vet because "they're just chickens". Later she posted on FB "My coz put a gypsy curse on my chickens cuz she's jealous!" yeah, she drags my ethnicity into this and claims I'm jealous of her- well maybe I am, I wish I could drop out of college, pop out some kids, emotionally blackmail everyone around me, and never have a thought deeper than "what color should I paint living room?", and still be the favorite in the family! 

So yeah, a lot of bad blood between us... Now she's doing more to widen the rift. I've expressed my lament multiple times in the years we used to talk with each other about how there are so many animals dying int he shelters, but people just breed tons more animals for selfish reasons!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh that is so frustrating! I work at a pet store and hear it more often than I should.... 

Is there any way you can prove animal cruelty? Otherwise, she's going to learn the hard way if her puppies start dying of parvo...


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I think all her chickens are dead and gone now. My family threatened to disown me, and assured they would be able to get me kicked out of school and my apartment if I "caused trouble", and I don't doubt that grandmother could do it too. 

I've moved several states away now, so it's much more difficult to get anyone to take my claims more seriously.


----------

